# Unable to burn



## ninjawolf (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay so I don't really know where to go or even how to describe my problem. I am open to any and all advice and can provide any information that you ask for.

I have been trying to burn a copy of Windows 7 to a disc for a little while now, I have used IMGBurn, Nero 7, Alcohol 120%, Magic Disc and a couple others that I have forgotten. No matter what options I use they burning fails. I have also tried to burn other iso's, videos, music and backing them up as well. If it's not burning images then it seems to work.

I have unfortunately had to install a copy of Windows XP Meistro(?) because for some reason the computer didn't want to find SATA drivers when I first tried to install an operating system (Info left out from seller :-/ )
As far as I can tell I am not missing anything so again, any help is appreciated. I generally know what i'm doing around computers and walk the talk so to speak so can provide whatever you need!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you trying to COPY a Windows 7 Disc or Burn an Image file/ISO of Windows 7 to a DVD?

Have a look here for CDBurnerXP.... http://www.cdburnerxp.se/help/doku.php

If you are just trying to copy a Win 7 DVD then use the COPY DISC function.

If you are trying to burn an ISO image file of Windows 7, that you may have downloaded onto your hard drive or flash drive, use the 'Burn ISO Image' function.

Last, don't try & burn or copy a disc at high speed. 4X or a bit slower is recommended.

Download here..... http://www.cdburnerxp.se/en/home


----------



## ninjawolf (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for this, I will give that program a try. My apologies for not being clear about what I was trying to do. I am trying to burn a copy from my Hard Drive to DVD. I've actually had a lot of problems with the computer which have taken me a long time to sort through, unfortunately this is one of the final problems that is posing a real problem for me to sort out..
I should be able to get back to you within a couple of hours, Also downloading the builder as I have removed and re-downloaded a standard ISO copy that hasn't burned as boot-able :-/
Thank you for your time and your fast response, I appreciate it!


----------



## ninjawolf (Mar 25, 2014)

Burning Error Occurred

An error occurred while burning the disc. Most likely the disc is not usable. Usually, these errors happen if the inserted media is not compatible to the drive or of poor quality.

Internal SDK error:
CStarBurn_ScsiTransportSPTI::ExecuteCDB(): Command Failed

Valid = yes, CDB Size = 10, Sense Size = 32
CDB: 2A 00 00 00 1D E0 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Sense00: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 08 03 00 00
Sense 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Transpot status = 0, Target Status 2, HostAdapter Status = 0

This is the message it gave me. I'll be honest I don't understand why my drive is having problems with the discs if that is the case as I have used the same discs in the drive before to burn with and it has worked flawlessly. 

I'm at a total loss to be honest.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

It is possible that your burner is starting to fail [How old is it?] or it has taken a sudden dislike to the discs you're using [seems unlikely]. I'd have a quick look at Device Manager under DVD/CD drives & see if anything might be flagged. Also, you could try a different brand disc & make note Plus R [+R] or Dash R [-R]. Use the type that worked out well previously. Do you have another DVD unit you could swap in or possibly borrow a known working one from a friend? If the unit is at fault, quality replacements can be had often for less than $20.00. Check Newegg.com.


----------



## ninjawolf (Mar 25, 2014)

It's only a couple years old, maybe 3 at the most. I'll give the -R a try, both DVD types i've tried thus far have been +R but if i'm honest I never really saw the difference. To be honest I think it's something to do with the computer because when this drive was in my old computer (Blown motherboard otherwise i'd just put it back haha) it wasn't a problem. Unless I somehow managed to screw it up when moving it from one tower to the next, which was the whole of 1 foot of movement to slide into another bay. 

I'll see if I can borrow a drive off someone and check if it is the tower or drive though.

Hypothetically, if it is the tower that is the problem what might be causing it? I've done a full driver install recently for it and also unplugged it and blown out the connectors (Just in case it was just)


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

One thing I overlooked asking you.....Does it play CDs [music] & DVD movies without any issues? Will it read factory software discs & other burned discs? Hopefully it's just a bum drive. Cheap fix. If the computer isn't causing you any other grief, I'm inclined to believe the MB is probably OK. I'd try the swap first before spending any more $$ for burnable discs & possible more coasters.

If you're hard pressed to get that Windows 7 disc burned, perhaps your friend could help you out. You or your friend can download every version of Windows 7 ISO's legally & free from here.... http://www.mydigitallife.info/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-from-digital-river/ Without Keys of course.
http://www.mydigitallife.info/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-from-digital-river/


----------



## ninjawolf (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah - I downloaded the ISO from a similar site. I can play Music and DVD's (Movies) but it does struggle with some Software discs sometimes. I'm inclined to believe that is because of the quality of the disc though as it had been returned to me in a not so scratch free format haha. I will be trying to burn off a copy at a friends house later tonight and see how that goes. Thanks guys!


----------

